# 5 Series Sport Package Production Constraints



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

To: All BMW Sales Managers
Re: Product Planning and Strategy Bulletin 

5 Series Sport Package Production Constraints 


Unfortunately the demand for the Sport Package for all models is exceeding the initial capacities. There are two issues: 

The supply of 545i Sport Package wheels is too low for September production. We will try to build all priority 1 orders, if you would like to have your stock 545i's built in the month of September you might want to consider removing option ZSS or ZSP from the respective orders. Otherwise the production date could be delayed into October.

Also, there is a shortage of Active Steering Systems, which are part
of the Sport Package (ZSP) on all models, 525i, 530i and 545i. Again,
we will try to build all priority 1 orders, but we would like to ask you to consider removing ZSP from all those orders that you need to have built
in September. 

Please check your orders and consider deleting the Sport Package
(Option Code ZSP/ZSS) from non-priority 1 orders that need to be
built in September.

We hope that from October onwards the supply situation will
improve and apologize for the inconvenience these shortages cause.

Thank you very much for your cooperation. 

We will notify you as soon as the supply situation has improved.


----------

